# Thoughts on lever action 22lr



## woodtam (Dec 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on the following lever action 22lr rifles. I am looking at the Browning BL-22, the Marlin 39A, and an older model Winchester Model 9422. Any other input would be appreciated. I also would like peoples thoughts on the new Marlin 39A since Remington bought the company. Some people have expressed concerns about quality control under Remington's eye. Thanks Woody


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

At first thought, I'd go for any of the rifles mentioned.
I own two Marlins, a .22lr Model 60 and a Model 17 12ga shotgun.
They are both fine firearms.

I don't know what I'd choose if they were all laid out in front of me and I could handle them all at the same time.

At this point it looks like your personal preference is enough to make the "right" choice.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have owned an Ithaca Model 72 Saddlegun since before I was able to drive, circa 1974. One of the single most fun guns out there, and still accurate enough to make any pop can fear for it's life. If I had to buy one today new, I'd look at the Henry lineup.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bought a nice henry 22 lever action. Great quality. Walnut stock, very reasonable $


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

A Henry in blued or "Golden Boy" is a great .22 LR. I have a Golden Boy with a cantilevered scope mount and a Leupold 4X that is a real joy to shoot.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned an older Marlin 39A, and have fired several Winchesters and one Browning. If you aren't stuck on historical realism, the Browning offers some nice features, including a very smooth short-throw lever arc, and a trigger that moves with the lever (if you ever get in a hurry and pinch your trigger finger between the trigger and the lever while closing the action of a traditional lever-gun, you'll appreciate this feature a LOT more). The long-barreled Marlins (with matching long tubular magazines) can be loaded with .22 Shorts, or .22 Short CB ammo, which will give you 20-25 shots between reloads. The .22 CB Shorts are a real hoot in a long-barreled rifle; quiet as a suppressed .22 (sounds like a BB gun), but no special paperwork or registration required. The Winchester is a cheap-to-shoot version of The Gun That Won The West, and has all the classic lines that tweak our nostalgic memories of watching western movies and TV shows in our youth.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the above models. 

I don't have any personal experience with the Henry .22s, but I know some folks really like them.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like my Henry Frontier model with the octagon barrel ...great fit and finish...butter smooth...and made in the USA. and pretty reasonable price... but.....I can't hit nothing with it....for one thing its so short I can't see the sights...put on glasses to see sights....then can't see target ?beautiful gun but can't hit crap ?


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Have a Marlin 39A Golden Boy and have found it to be 100% reliable, accurate, and handles every type of .22 Short, Long, & LR I throw into it without a hitch. A bit pricey, but worth the cost in my book.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own a Henry and I love my 22lr. Never had a problem with it and it hit true to aim.


----------

